# Booting SSD not booting after update to Skype 8.0



## creativeforge (Nov 15, 2017)

WARNING! I'm on Windows 7 64, and decided to update my Skype to the latest as I was working on graphics with a client and the connection sucked. Upon reboot, my SSD didn't fire up. It's not showing in Speccy either. 

Anyone had this happen? I hope I didn't lose everything.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 15, 2017)

I disconnected all my other drives and the SSD did boot-up on its own. On my way to town to get an external backup drive.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 15, 2017)

Pretty sure Skype wasn't the direct cause for that.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 15, 2017)

There, I edited the title. You may be right, but it really happened right after the Skype update. Wish there was a good alternative to Skype for Windows.


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> There, I edited the title. You may be right, but it really happened right after the Skype update. Wish there was a good alternative to Skype for Windows.


You could check out discord as an alternative.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 15, 2017)

ReversedLogic said:


> You could check out discord as an alternative.


I am doing a backup and will start gradually reconnecting my other drives tomorrow. Very weird occurrence!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> There, I edited the title. You may be right, but it really happened right after the Skype update. Wish there was a good alternative to Skype for Windows.



There were a series of windows updates yesterday for win 7. It was actually a two-fer requiring initial update and then a follow up update. I take it that you connected all the drives again and everything is ok.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 15, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> There were a series of windows updates yesterday for win 7. It was actually a two-fer requiring initial update and then a follow up update. I take it that you connected all the drives again and everything is ok.



I didn't hear of that Windows 7 update, no, maybe the sequence of update should have been different? Win7 first and then Skype? I'm waiting tomorrow to reconnect, after a good night sleep.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 15, 2017)

A few of my clients like to use Whatsapp on Android. Would Teamviewer work for you ?



creativeforge said:


> I am doing a backup and will start gradually reconnecting my other drives tomorrow. Very weird occurrence!


----------



## heisenberg (Nov 15, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I didn't hear of that Windows 7 update, no, maybe the sequence of update should have been different? Win7 first and then Skype? I'm waiting tomorrow to reconnect, after a good night sleep.



I noticed during the update process, that application updates were done in the second round of the series of Win 7 updates (old version of Office for me). Just a hunch but maybe you did the Skype update while the Win 7 updates had been downloaded and things got fouled up on reboot with files that got changed during the update process. Pure speculation but hopefully this will end well for you. Tuesdays has traditionally been update day for Microsoft. They said they were going to do away with it but they quickly went back to update Tuesdays.

A habit that I have developed long before I moved to Windows was to always do application installs and updates after a fresh reboot and usually (not always) have non-essential peripherals turned off.


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 15, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> I noticed during the update process, that application updates were done in the second round of the series of Win 7 updates (old version of Office for me). Just a hunch but maybe you did the Skype update while the Win 7 updates had been downloaded and things got fouled up on reboot with files that got changed during the update process. Pure speculation but hopefully this will end well for you. Tuesdays has traditionally been update day for Microsoft. They said they were going to do away with it but they quickly went back to update Tuesdays.
> 
> A habit that I have developed long before I moved to Windows was to always do application installs and updates after a fresh reboot and usually (not always) have non-essential peripherals turned off.



Thanks for the tip!


----------

